# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  la musica

## magicwoman

hola chic@s:

hace bastante que no vengo por aki pero esque me pica la curiosidad de saber que tipo de musica iria bien para los juegos de magia de los niños tendria que ser muy ilusionadora jajaja vamos tipo harry potter y esas cosas de todas formas si sabeis de alguna cancion que sea divertida para hacer juegos ruego las expongais jeje que seria 

un saludo magic

----------


## MagoJaume

Depende mucho de que tipo de juego quieras realizar... pero una buena opción es música de películas (las de John Williams suelen ser buenas) o Cirque du Soleil; aunque depende mucho del estilo de cada uno.

----------


## AmadeuS

Baby Elephant Walk, algo asi, esta muy linda

----------


## Raicon

A mi hace poco me dio por tener muchas canciones de Walt Disney de peliculas típicas como el Rey león, el libro de la Selva, Peter Pan... creo que ahi hay muy buenas...
Un saludo.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Tengo una que creo que es perfecta.

B.S.O El Golpe 

Io no paro de silvarla...xD

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

Hola a todos:

yo creo que una buena cancion para infantil es esta, solo habria que sacarle la letra:

Zanguango

bueno magisiulisticos saludos a todos

----------


## Phillber Optick

Hola!, yo les pongo Marilyn Manson!jejeje!

bromita, las ultimas rutinas que hice las hice con:
Mika ( Relax,Take It Easy )
Mika ( Love Today ) La vercion instrumental
Mika ( Lollipop )
Mika ( Grace Kelly ) No la recomiendo al para los chicos es media aburrida...
Freddy Mercury  ( recomiendo casi todas )

----------


## mago andres

a mi me parercen muy buenas las canciones de la banda sonora de ameli son muy alegres 

UN SALUDO

----------


## jero_quiroga

Para mi la musica depende mucho de la actuacion, pero si por ahi la magia infantil requiere musicas mas alegres, en mi caso, no me molesta que las canciones que use tengan o no letra, pero para niños me gusta mucho una cancion de alpha blondy que se llama "fanta diallo"
un abrazo

----------


## sacrone

Como han dicho por ahi, la bso de amelie es genial. De todas maneras casi cualquier cancion de Yan Tiersen es buena para efectos de magia. No se si para magia infantil es la mas acertada de todas pero os aseguro que para presentaciones magicas y para efectos de escenario son geniales.

----------


## o0Merlin0o

El Soundtrack de la película de Disney Tarzan es Genial para esto! Dubidudubida dabadabaduda! Tambores, Trompetas, Sorpresas! me encanta! n_n

----------


## o0Merlin0o

Tambíen es muy buena la propuesta de Sacrone, la Banda sonora de la Película de Amelie es genial, sobre todo el Theme principal  :Wink1:   :Wink:

----------


## magoandre

hola para musica de magia infantil hay varias solo debe ser llamativa, alegre etc.

todas las del circo du soleil sirven ya que son alegres.

principalmente elige las canciones solo con piano o mesclado con piano son muy buenas..

saludos magicos

----------


## fedech88

Ponles un "Guns and Roses" bien fuerte y vas a ver como lo disfrutan!!! 8-)   :Lol:  
Hablando enserio, yo estoy de acuerdo con magoandre, musica alegre, con piano. Yo pondria del Cirque du Solei o como sea.

----------


## ignoto

No sé.
Yo no pongo música y nunca la eché en falta.

Bueno, unos minutos antes del espectáculo la pongo de ambiente en la sala y se corta justo al empezar.

Utilizo una pieza que se llama Relax pero ahora no me acuerdo de quién es. Estará escrito en la ficha esa con los datos para la SGAE pero te lo miro.

----------


## MagoCacky

Hay una cancion muy muy buena.. Realmente se las recomiendo a todos, de verdad, les ruego que se las descarguen para niños.

Es la cancion de los X-FILES REMIXADA 

es una entonacion divertida.... y muy linda... asi graciosa. Esta muy buena, se las recomiendo.

El flaco se llama Mark (no me acuerdo mas =S) DJ

----------

